# Just being frugal



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Just being frugal with waist plywood from other projects.

So I begin this project with wanting to replace my sharpening station.









Than there is the creating from my new lathe from Grizzly.









Here is my left over plywood from two old projects.
The carcass for my cabinet and sharpening station.









Here is the box joints for the drawers from the Grizzly crate.









Here is the first drawer.









And some more drawers









The drawers installed.









Along side my lathe









The cabinet and sharpening station.









My tools rest for turning tools while I work on a project.









I will post more photos of the cabinet with finished fronts and handles later.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely engineered and executed...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob you're a man after my own heart, why waste anything that can be used. Practical and well made. BTW, how about a review on the new lathe when you've had a chance to use it a bit?


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice work, Bob.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Bob , nice work


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

+1 on Stick's comments


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Very nice work !!


Gary


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job!!


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

All thanks for the kind words.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Well done. Drawer storage is really nice to have.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent use of materials Bob.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Well thought out and executed. I'm also impressed with the Lathe! How big is that thing? It looks huge in the pictures.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking project. My wife says I am a hoarder saving all the scraps but have made some nice projects like that. Good looking lathe you have there. How do you like it?


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> Well thought out and executed. I'm also impressed with the Lathe! How big is that thing? It looks huge in the pictures.


Grizzly G0766 3hp, 22" swing, 47" BC. 540 lbs


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

How are you liking the new G0766? I'm loving mine.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

That lathe sounds pretty serious. I'm still using a 12 inch swing Delta starter lathe. Maybe someday . . .


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice job Bob.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Bob, I like making useful stuff out of scrap. You're doing an excellent job of that.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nothing wrong with being frugal. Well done Bob.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

mgdesigns said:


> How are you liking the new G0766? I'm loving mine.


Runs just great a lot of torque, just don't grab the head stock wheel to stop the spindle from turning to soon.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Turned out shop worthy, to be sure. Would enjoy this in my shop. Well done, well done.


----------

